# IndoAquascape Contest Result 2011



## SuperWen (15 Jul 2011)

*Nano Contest Result:*


*1st* Narto Tan (60x30x35 cm)





*2nd* Wendy Kurniawan (20x15x15 cm)





*3rd* Bryant Pribadi (60x30x36 cm)





*4th* Wendy Kurniawan (31x18x26 cm)





*5th* Alfitrah Hanif (25x20x20 cm) -> *Honorable Mention*





*6th* Derwin (30x30x30 cm)





*7th* Aldy Hidayat (45x30x25 cm)





*8th* Aldy Hidayat (36x22x28 cm)





*9th* Junianto Wibowo (32x25x27 cm)





*10th* M. Fikry Diany (37x25x25 cm)






*Winner Prizes:*

*1st Place*
- 1 bag ADA Amazonia II Powder 9L
- 1 set ADA 5 Elements
- Aquaflirt KeiMac, KeiMic & KeiPro 550 ml
- HQI Bulb 70W/8000K
- PSBIO Bacteria Starter 1,5L
- ADP Baby Fish Food

*2nd Place*
- 1 bag ADA Amazonia II Powder 9L
- Aquaflirt KeiMac, KeiMic & KeiPro 550 ml
- 2ft Aquarium Lighting T5 4x14W HE
- Intense Bazooka Diffuser
- Intense Check Valve & Bubble Counter
- GLAMOUR 'One Time in Use' Waterproof Camera
- PSBIO Bacteria Starter 1,5L
- ADP Baby Fish Food

*3rd place*
- 1 bag ADA Amazonia II Powder 9L
- Aquaflirt KeiMac, KeiMic & KeiPro 550 ml
- Stainless Steel Scissors
- Stainless Steel Tweezer
- PSBIO Bacteria Starter 1,5L
- ADP Baby Fish Food

*Honorable Mention*
- Opticlear Aquarium 40x30x30 cm


----------



## SuperWen (15 Jul 2011)

*Photo Contest Result:*




*1st* Narto Tan (60x30x35 cm)





*2nd* Michael Eric - Red Queen's Green Playground 





*3rd* Wendy Kurniawan - The Famous Tree (50x30x30 cm)





*4th* Wendy Kurniawan - Tombolo (20x15x15 cm)





*5th* Fadhlillah Maulana - Solo Nel Mezzo Della Prateria (75x45x45 cm)





*6th* Dharmawan Rahardja





*7th* Michael Eric - Dream of Waterfall





*8th* Aldy Hidayat - Hills





*9th* Albert Lukman - Loves & Hopes (30x20x20 cm)





*10th* Wendy Kurniawan - Stonehenge (90x40x40 cm)





*11th* Aldy Hidayat - Flowers in the Field





*12th* Bryant Pribadi (60x30x36 cm)





*13th* Rizky Mevianto - Tales of Bengkayang River (100x50x45 cm)





*14th* Natal





*15th* Aldy Hidayat - Return Path





*16th* Johan Tjeng





*17th* Aldy Hidayat - Freedom Fieldy





*18th* Luthvin Tirnata - D'nature (90x45x45 cm)





*19th* Irvan Dharmawan





*20th* Moses





*Winner Prizes:*

*1st Place*
- 1 bag ADA Amazonia II Powder 9L
- Aquaflirt KeiMac, KeiMic & KeiPro 550 ml
- HQI Bulb 70W/8000K
- Intense Bazooka Diffuser
- Intense Check Valve & Bubble Counter
- GLAMOUR 'One Time in Use' Waterproof Camera
- UP CO2 Cylinder 1L
- PSBIO Bacteria Starter 1,5L
- ADP Baby Fish Food

*2nd Place*
- 1 bag ADA Amazonia II Powder 9L
- Aquaflirt KeiMac, KeiMic & KeiPro 550 ml
- DAZS Cooling Fan Size L
- ISTA Twin Timer Setting
- ISTA Mini Canister Max Care 360L/H
- PSBIO Bacteria Starter 1,5L
- ADP Baby Fish Food

*3rd place*
- 1 bag ADA Amazonia II Powder 9L
- Aquaflirt KeiMac, KeiMic & KeiPro 550 ml
- ISTA Multifunction Inline Diffuser
- UP Cooling Fan (4 fans)
- PSBIO Bacteria Starter 1,5L
- ADP Baby Fish Food


----------



## SuperWen (15 Jul 2011)

Other photos:


----------



## SuperWen (15 Jul 2011)




----------



## Westyggx (15 Jul 2011)

Nice pictures 

What are those mini filters called attached to some of the tanks Wen?

Also, are you a millionaire? hahaha.


----------



## SuperWen (15 Jul 2011)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Nice pictures
> 
> What are those mini filters called attached to some of the tanks Wen?
> 
> Also, are you a millionaire? hahaha.


That is mini Hang On Back filter, this mini hob come with mini surface skimmer inlet, so its cheap surface skimmer alternative. It cost about US$ 4

Why do you think that I'm a millionaire? I'm only office employer that pay not more than US$900 per month
FYI, aquascaping cost here in indonesia is relatively cheap comparing to other country. We have source for rocks, driftwood, plants, fishes, shrimps, etc lot of breeders and farmers


----------



## Westyggx (15 Jul 2011)

SuperWen said:
			
		

> Westyggx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh cool, where can i get one of these online?

I only say because you have many scapes which are awsome and obviously require lots of money  But it would seem not 

Cheers


----------



## SuperWen (15 Jul 2011)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Oh cool, where can i get one of these online?
> 
> I only say because you have many scapes which are awsome and obviously require lots of money  But it would seem not
> 
> Cheers


i'm not sure you can get this online. Or maybe you can try to find on ebay. That mini hob brands "luckyness" or "luckiness", i'm not sure with "y" or "i" because it chinese product 

I always try to press down the budget by using many chinese product and my DIY, hehehe


----------



## twg (15 Jul 2011)

I have one of these, an 'Azoo Mignon 60'. Pretty cool.

I got mine from Aquaessentials, not sure they stock them anymore. Couple of other sites stock them though...

http://www.fish-fish-fish.com/azoo-mign ... er-60.html

You can get them with a higher lph, but that means bigger and bulkier.

The Green Machine also stock a hob, depends how much you want to spend   

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/sh ... ang-filter

Cheers, Tom


----------



## SuperWen (15 Jul 2011)

@ tom: but azoo and green machine HOB do not have surface skimmer inlet. I'm using HOB only for surface skimmer benefit


----------



## twg (15 Jul 2011)

I seeeee, missed that bit   

Inspiring pics btw!


----------

